# Top Gun: Maverick



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Interested.

https://youtu.be/qSqVVswa420


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I hate to admit it, but so am I.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Fully engaged, feeling the need for speed!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Can't wait!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm gonna hit the brakes and he'll fly right by.

As weird as Cruise is off screen, I absolutely love him on screen. It doesn't get much better than films like Reacher.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I can't wait. So excited.

He's a really talented actor, always goes over and above to sell the role to the audience.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I think Cruise is a good actor, but I am more interested in who is going to play the new Kelly McGinnis "hot teacher...!"

Sorry, didn't watch the video yet - watching an Astros game versus the Oakland A's....


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I am more interested in who is going to play the new Kelly McGinnis "hot teacher...!"


[media]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Puyt-g_fL4A[/media]


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@dfw_pilot That video is funny. Reminds me of barnstorming movies of yesteryear...!

I spelled her name wrong - it's McGillis. She has not aged well, but I do not know her back story, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@dfw_pilot That video is funny. Reminds me of barnstorming movies of yesteryear...!

I spelled her name wrong - it's McGillis. She has not aged well, but I do not know her back story, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I watched the video, and I will have to go see this next summer.

I noticed Cruise ripping the cover off his old 1984 Kawasaki GPZ900. If you stop the video, look to the left of that bike, and you can see the front forks, handlebars, gas tank and front fender from a Kawasaki H2 750 two-stroke Triple Mach IV in the background. I owned one of those back in high school. Thing would power wheelie when it hit the powerband in the first four gears. Foam Uni filters on the carbs, Bassani expansion chambers. It ruled the streets as King in 1972...! Nothing could run with it in a straight line. I never lost a stoplight "contest of speed." Lucky to live to tell the tale. :nod:

In the new movie, Cruise is riding a new Kawasaki H2R Carbon, a supercharged update of the old H2 Mach IV 750.... :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> @dfw_pilot That video is funny. Reminds me of barnstorming movies of yesteryear...!
> 
> I spelled her name wrong - it's McGillis. She has not aged well, but I do not know her back story, so I'll leave it at that.


Back story


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > @dfw_pilot That video is funny. Reminds me of barnstorming movies of yesteryear...!
> ...


Well...okay then. So that is the back story. Thanks for filling in the missing history, and all I can say is sorry I asked....

:shock: :? :|


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I'll just leave this here, for those of you who want to see a world record for speed set at the Bonneville Salt Flats:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOzwyJ_XQ1Q


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Good to see Ed Harris too. Always like his acting. Will be seeing this for sure. Other than slowing it down slightly for the trailer it's good to hear the original theme as well.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm looking forward to it too. Tom Cruise gets a bad rap but I consider him a great actor. If you watch enough late night talk shows you'll realize 90% of actors are whack jobs anyways lol. I started looking forward to Top Gun after Oblivion which has some similar flying scenes. I'm also really excited that they are using real jets and not CGI.


----------

